# 8 Month old RED NOSE



## Cobalt (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey all,
Im new to this forum, but I have just been thinking lately that my pup is definitely small. Here is the latest picture I have of him he is about 8 months old right now. Just seeing what peoples opinions are b/c I know alot of people do not see their own dog as beings big especially when they had him since he was a little baby

Thanks Mark


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

hard to tell in a pic if they are big. What does he weigh and how tall is he? and is he APBT ? or american bully?


----------



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

wat are u talkin bout bro he looks great.


----------



## Cobalt (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks!

I know he looks great but hes a little small. I dont really care I love the heck out of him just the way he is and hes a little snuggle bunny too. But I will have to get a stacked pic of him and his a APBT not AM Bully. Do some just grow slower than others?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Do you have a ped for him?
My Ecko is short and stocky. He was neuterer early because he is a shelter dog. But he is healthy and size doesn't matter to me. 
Also, they are pretty much still growing until around the age of 3. So he's not done growing yet. 

What did you name him?
and
Welcome to GP.


----------



## Cobalt (Mar 8, 2012)

No ped, 

his name is COBALT

because when I got him @ 7 weeks his eyes were so blue and the name just fit. now hes all types of names Tobe, Tobin, Cobe, whatever works lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well APBT's arent big dogs to begin with so not sure what your comparing him too? they are like 25lbs-50lbs average , maybe 60-70lb if on the larger side. Whats his ped look like? and weight and height would help.

Edit: just read no ped, without the ped he isnt pure and cant be guaranteed he is even APBT. Alot of people confuse bullys for APBT even the breeders. You very well may have a mix or bully of some sort. Also they all range in sizes so much you cant compare to another dog of the same breed even. he looks healthy thats all that should matter.


----------



## Cobalt (Mar 8, 2012)

hes also not neutered yet will be soon tho does that matter according to size?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Good name for him. 

"I have just been thinking that my puppy is small for its age. But I know they can grow up until they are 2. Is he just a slow grower or what. I saw his mom and dad too his dad was a 60-75 blue nose and his mom was a 45-60 red nose here is a picture give me any insight you have or questions."

Nose color is not a blood line, just a nose color. The average weight of a true APBT is around 35lbs to 65lbs. If the parents weighed that much I'm not sure that I would call them APBTs. Do you have a pedigree?

You should stick to just one thread per question or you'll confuse others and get multiples of the same answers.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'd wait till he's 1.5 yrs old before you neuter .. also ABPTs arent supposed to be huge.. weight ranging 35-65lbs.. males on the heavier side


----------



## Cobalt (Mar 8, 2012)

I didnt mean to post 2. Im new to this and it didnt show up when I did the first one so I did it again and was more specific. But I was guessing on the weight of his parents probably on the lower end of those guesstimates as well. I also do know the nose color doesn't mean anything besides the color thats why I put red nose and blue nose I was just stating what they were.


----------



## Cobalt (Mar 8, 2012)

really everyone has been telling me to do it when they are 6-8 months old and thats where he is now so I was going to do it asap. But what are the advantages to waiting?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

quoted by one of the more knowledgeable people here



> I would not reccomend doing it before he has time to mature. at least 12-18 months but that is JMO. If you want to do it earlier wait till at least 9-10 months


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Waiting will allow his hormones to do what they do and help him mature a bit quicker. Sometimes neutering early can slow things down. Neutering is a good idea, but if you don't have any intact females around you can hold off for awhile. Keep him on a short leash and don't let any accidents happen.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Cobalt said:


> really everyone has been telling me to do it when they are 6-8 months old and thats where he is now so I was going to do it asap. But what are the advantages to waiting?


It has it's advantages and disadvantages like everything else in life  however if you do it at 18 months old he would be more matured and his growth platelets will be closed off by then. If you neuter under a year you end up with a more taller finer boned dog. I personally would wait to but its your decision.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

werd ^^ i'd wait till 1yr at least.. 1.5yrs would be ideal


----------



## Cobalt (Mar 8, 2012)

MAC

Do you have any pictures of Ecko on your profile Im new to this and cant really figure that out. Or you dont have any pictures on your profile or there is no option for it? I would like to see what you mean by that your dog is Short and Stocky to get an idea and comparison to what my dog could become THANKS


----------



## Cobalt (Mar 8, 2012)

Yea especially if he is a late bloomer too give himself time to catch up


----------



## Cobalt (Mar 8, 2012)

Here he is @ 7 weeks old when I first got hime upruns::woof::goodpost:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Any chance to show pics of my boy and I'm down. 

He's around 3 in all photos.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

When I got him at a year old, he was thin and short. He filled in and almost fits his head now. He didn't get any taller though. He's a shelter boy and his nutters were lopped off VERY early. When I get the next one, if I don't show, I will wait at least a year before removing them.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I waited until my boy was 2. Worked for me and him. My dog was also not let off leash or around any females in or around their cycles. You just have to be careful. There are many reasons to do it early as there are for waiting. I do know I noticed an instant change when he was neutered. He could focus more he didn't get as bored easily he seemed less anxious. He also would not be on my ass every second, he could lay on his bed and watch me he would not be like glue as i clean or empty the dishwasher lol i didnt increase his workout from his pre neuter and He gained 10 lbs because I didn't realize it changed their metabolism that much. His food was cut in half and he lost the weight and he is 55-56 now. Just something to take note of afterwards  I am a no balls supporter so do it when it feels right to you


----------



## Cobalt (Mar 8, 2012)

Mac
Ecko is the same stature as Cobe he will fill out as you said I hope but I love him either way


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Still curious as to your pup's weight and height? I have one red nose that's 62 lbs. at a little over a year and half. Parents were upper 40's to about 50 lbs. He's very tall...24 inches and very lean...a freak who grew quickly. I have another red nose who's almost 50 lbs. at 8 and a half months old. Parents were mid 50 lbs. He's shorter...19 inches for now...very different structure than the other. He very immature for his age LOL and fits into that slow grower category (mentally and physically), although the line I'm into doesn't really fully mature until 2 years of age...and he's milking every bit of it  He is an absolute terror in the household. It is difficult for me to fully judge his growth because I'm comparing him to the freak, who seems to tower over him. It's funny what 4 or 5 inches and 13 lbs. difference looks like between two dogs, but we have a ways to go.


----------



## Cobalt (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh man I am stupid today. I posted on the other thread that I started yesterday. I created two by mistake and just posted to it. Is there a way to delete that post totally. But in it I stated that my pup is 17 inches tall and 39-40 lbs and posted these pics. Also asked is there a trick to taking stacked pics everytime I try it he thinks I have treats or something. Also any good suggestions on chewing bones like bully sticks. He has come to the stage where he just tears up the bully stick in like 5 minutes even the biggest one the puppy store I go to carries. I know he really likes hooves. But was wondering if anyone knew of anything along those lines that im not aware about THANKS -Mark


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I fill a kong with pumpkin and freeze it. Takes him a bit to thaw it out. I also bought one of those double toes or something like that, basicly it's a cows entire foot. That lasted awhile, but so did the runs the next day. LOL!
Some of the Nylabone products last awhile too, Ecko isn't interested if he can't digest though.
Your Cobalt is a handsome little guy.


----------



## Cobalt (Mar 8, 2012)

Mac

Do you know how tall Ecko is and his current weight?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He's 50lbs at last weigh in, but I've been putting him on the mill for 2 weeks since then. I'm trying to get his winter weight off. I'm not sure how tall he is. I'll measure when I get home later and post. I know the base of his neck and his head are both 20 inches. (Needed to know for collar size, I don't keep tabs on these things regularly)


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Very handsome. Have you tried deer antlers? Or getting some frozen bones in the butcher section of most grocery stores, big bones with the marrow inside. Freeze them and that should keep him busy for a lot longer than 5 minutes. the bones last a while with my boy. Same with the antler.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

16 inches. Ecko is around 16 inches. He was a little weirded out by the tape measure so that's as close as it's gonna get. LOL!


----------



## Cobalt (Mar 8, 2012)

haha Cobe was weird-ed out by the tape measure too. He was like what the heck are you trying to do to me. He was 16-17 inches too as best I could get. 

Ames,
How much do you pay for the bones from the butcher?
b/c antlers are really expensive unless you know of a source I am unaware of


----------



## Cobalt (Mar 8, 2012)

any of you guys know either about why when I tried to upload a picture for my profile picture it would not work?


----------



## chrisoc (Mar 6, 2012)

your dogs fine size for 8 months i know of pure breed pitbull bein 30 - 25pound


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, some words of advice here for everybody... instead of using a typical tape measure, go in the craft department of Walmart, or anywhere they sell sewing kits, and get a soft measuring tape, or if you cant find it by itself, get a little travel sewing kit that has one in it. It won't make noise and scare the dogs! 

Also, as for bones, go to your local grocery store and in the beef section, or frozen section, they sell bags or packages of soup/stew bones. Buy some of them for your dog and put them in the freezer. I have a rule of thumb, if my dogs can close their mouths around the bone, it's too small, so I buy the biggest ones I can find. I have 3 pups, an APBT, a shelter mutt, and a Chi; so the bones I buy are perfect size for all 3 of them. My mutt goes through his bones faster than the other two... might last him all of 30 minutes, but I recycle them by stuffing them with peanut butter and kibble and re-freezing them. I've also turned them into toys by tying a rope through the bone and knotting it off at the other end. You can do a multitude of different things with old bones to keep your dog interested in them. 

Also, as Angel and others have stated, I'm not sure what you're comparing your pup to, thinking that he's small, but at 8 mos and 49-50 lbs, he's decent sized. These dogs aren't supposed to be very big; rather, they should be small and manageable, but full of muscle! The smaller end of the gene pool would be a male that's 25-35 lbs, and then it all depends on the bloodlines and what you're feeding, as well as environmental effects like neutering at 6 mos or younger. When you neuter young, you take away the growth hormones, therefore limiting the size and weight, and overall growth of your male. 

My mutt boy was a shelter dog at one point, and was under contract to be neutered by the age of 5 months old, and so he was neutered at about 5 1/2 months. He's as tall as my shoulder when he stands on his hind legs (and I'm 5'11"), not sure of his weight since I haven't weighed him recently, but he's thin, imo. If I had to guess, I'd say he weighs about a good 70-75 lbs at a year old. He's a possible GSD mix, though the shelter paperwork I got with him when I got him says he's a lab mix. My APBT bitch is almost 7 months old, and at last weigh in a month ago, she weighed 24.50 lbs. She's a little less than half my mutt boy's height at the shoulders, haven't actually measured her to get a good height on her, but I may do that here shortly. My Chihuahua is a whopping 5 lbs at 18 months old, and in tact (still has his balls). I plan on getting him neutered soon, so no worries there. My dogs are on a crate & rotate life style b/c my APBT and mutt boy wanna eat my Chi, lol. But the other two get along fine, for now. They have the occasional disagreement over my attention, but that's put to rest by a loud clap of my hands and a stern "BREAK!" from me. I know this won't work forever, but it does for now, lol.

Okay, I've run off on a tangent, so I'm going to stop typing now. I hope the information I have provided helps you out some, and puts your mind at ease about having a "small" pup. Welcome to the pack, by the way; I hope you enjoy your stay on our yard!


----------



## Cobalt (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm just comparing him to other older ones I see and I said 38 lbs I thought. Your pup is nice. I want a blue fawn next. I also did use a soft tqpe measure like for sewing or whatever he's still freaked out by it. Lol. IDC if he's small I rather him be that way BC he loves sleeping under the covers. I also do know they aren't supposed to be large they are a medium size breed. Just comparing him to dogs I owned before but never owned one from a pup. Alright I'm ranting I'm done lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

In the case of him being "weirded out" by the tape measure, let him smell it first, lay it down on the floor or couch, or where ever really, and let him investigate it. Try to taunt him to play with it. This is part of socialization, as well. Let him see that it's not going to hurt him in any way. My pup is considered a tan and white pie-bald (also considered cow-spotted). You shouldn't really let the color of a dog be the determining factor in whether you own it or not. Color should really be your last concern, even if it's just a pet. Temperament should be first and foremost, followed by form, or conformation, if you're going to get into Conformation showing. If you're going to participate in other sports like Agility, Obedience, Personal Protection or Schutzund, then conformation doesn't really necessarily matter, as long as they can still perform the task at hand. Conformation really boils down to whether or not the dog meets the breed standard, based on the particular registry or kennel club the dog is registered through, be it AKC, UKC, ADBA or ABKC, depending on the type of dog you have. I do hope that helps answer your questions. I've got to get ready for work now, but I'll be back later, much later, lol.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Not real sure why it seems that the 60-65 lb. APBTs are being discreditted, seeing that they are in the generally accepted 35-65 lbs. range. If you prefer and would rather handle a 45 lb. bulldog, great, if you prefer and can handle a 65 lb. bulldog, great. It's all good.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Cobalt said:


> Hey all,
> Im new to this forum, but I have just been thinking lately that my pup is definitely small. Here is the latest picture I have of him he is about 8 months old right now. Just seeing what peoples opinions are b/c I know alot of people do not see their own dog as beings big especially when they had him since he was a little baby
> 
> Thanks Mark


He looks normal size to me.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> Not real sure why it seems that the 60-65 lb. APBTs are being discreditted, seeing that they are in the generally accepted 35-65 lbs. range. If you prefer and would rather handle a 45 lb. bulldog, great, if you prefer and can handle a 65 lb. bulldog, great. It's all good.


I prefer to call non proven hounds Bulldogs until otherwise.. So i guess you could say i discredit people that claim to have an APBT all together.. Guess thats why i can be labeled an asshole though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I am from the Dickie Stratton school of thought!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

looks like good size to me


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

antlers are the best!


----------

